# Bay leaf or NOT?



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

:help: I live in Southern Alabama and I have found all over on our property these tress growing. It actaully is more shrubby not a large tree with a trunk. It's leaves look like bay leaves that you cook with in sauces and such. When you crack a leaf it smells wonderful just like a bay. Is it possible that it is a bay? If so could I cook with them? Thanks for you help in advance.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Bay leaves come from a laurel tree-- does it look like this?
http://www.floridata.com/ref/L/laur_nob.cfm

or this?

http://www.iastate.edu/~bot356/species/species/u-zSpecie/UmbeCali.html


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i have read that mountain laurel leaves are toxic...to what extent, i do not know. i did read that some folks use them in place of bay, but i sure wouldn't risk it.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Bayberry is used as a bay substitute. Grows in the wild.

I have just ordered this type for my yard from Richter's in Canada.
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/factsheets/shrubs/myrica_pensylvanica.html


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

WEll thanks tons everyone. I just walked out in the rain to look better. ( RAIN yes RAIN! thank you) I have to say It looks alot like the first link you sent me Blue but, even more like the one that, that link sends you to. I will investigate on the possiblity of certain kinds of bay or laurel being toxic but, If not yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My property is full of them and I love to cook with Bay and it is so expensive in the stores. Once I have made sure it is good for cooking use I'll update you all and if anyone wants some just yell and I'll send it your way.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

All laurels are poisonous except for Laurus nobilis, the bay tree. 

The bay tree is definitely a tree, not a shrub. It has one main trunk/stem. In maturity, it can get to be a very large tree - around 80ft in your language. It has shiny, oval, dark green, fragrant leaves. Clusters of white flowers bloom in late winter. Male and female flowers grow on different trees. The fruits are small red-blue berries that eventually turn black. Do not eat the berries. 

In America, if it's growing wild, it's most likely NOT to be a bay tree, but some other laurel.

http://www.oaklandnaturepreserve.org/images/mb_baytree.jpg


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Take a cutting down to your local extension office. I'm sure they would be able to give you more information.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

will do and thank you all


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

PETSNEGGS said:


> WEll thanks tons everyone. I just walked out in the rain to look better. ( RAIN yes RAIN! thank you) I have to say It looks alot like the first link you sent me Blue but, even more like the one that, that link sends you to. I will investigate on the possiblity of certain kinds of bay or laurel being toxic but, If not yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My property is full of them and I love to cook with Bay and it is so expensive in the stores. Once I have made sure it is good for cooking use I'll update you all and if anyone wants some just yell and I'll send it your way.


Bay leaf is not expensive if you can find a natural food store or co-op that sells it in bulk. It sells by the pound and a whole handful of leaves weighs hardly anything. I think I paid around $0.80 to fill up the whole regular sized spice jar with leaves.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

well thank you again so much.. I love everyones info


----------

